# Deck Finish?



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Been away from the forum for several years, but back seeking advice...pressure treated deck 10 yrs old, had been stained (typical redwood color), condition is average, no major surface issues. So what paint/stain do you guys recommend?

The reviews on these new fangled "coatings", "renew" deck finishes are horrible for those who have used them.

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance,
Ron


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

We use Sikkens SRD.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome back Ron...
the same finish you used 10 years ago...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> We use Sikkens SRD.


excellent stuff...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That Sikkens product looks good and its oil based. My kids tried an expensive lwater based on their deck up in Grande Prairie, Alberta and it peeled off the next summer even though they followed the instructions to the letter. I would also use something like Behr's All In One Deck Wash on it first and if you can pressure wash the deck for the rinse after using the deck wash even better.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ron; I agree with _all _the negative anti-water-based-finish comments. Terrible crap.
You could probably _make_ an oil based concoction that'd last longer than the water based coatings.
Also, make sure the stain coating is specifically approved for decks, ie horizontal surfaces that take wear.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

As always, you guys rock! Glad to see so many regulars are still around here and active! (Stick, DaninVan, Gene, Chuck)...
Moved back to NC 2 yrs ago, so this deck is "new" to us, no clue what the PO used, but it's in relatively good shape save a few small areas that need to be filled. Any advice on what to fill with? Bondo? Marine epoxy?

Good advice on Sikkens, will go that route.

Thx much!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> ou can pressure wash the deck for the rinse after


that process injects water and residual cleaner into the grain (which raises the MC) that may cause issues later....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> ou can pressure wash the deck for the rinse after


that process injects water and residual cleaner into the grain (which raises the MC) that may cause issues later....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> save a few small areas that need to be filled.


how so??? grain separation?? damage??? peeling??
replace the boards or flip them over.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

We filled knot holes with Total Boat epoxy. It can be tinted to match. We didn't bother. It's held for over 10 years.


----------



## Roberthan (Jan 5, 2021)

You may use an aerosol primer or a hand primer. Spray the primer evenly to the deck. Do not make it thin or thick just make sure that it covers your deck well.
Keep in mind that you have to dry completely each layer of the primer before you coat it with another layer. You may at least dry it for 30 minutes for each layer of a primer.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The best you can hope for is that the wood doesn't rot. And for the most part anything you put on it will work. The type of coating that is sold for decks lasts a year if you're lucky but eventually, the deck will end up checking (as you already know). If you keep it "sealed" then it won't rot. But you don't have to spend a fortune on sealer. Any brand out there will work. The best coating is oil-based porch paint but not many people paint their decks. So if you want to just preserve it go to Ollie's and pick up whatever brand of sealer they have for $7 bucks a gallon.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I will power wash as I do each year and this year after several years of debating will go with S&W and use there deck finish.


----------



## Roberthan (Jan 5, 2021)

mgmine said:


> The best you can hope for is that the wood doesn't rot. And for the most part anything you put on it will work. The type of coating that is sold for decks lasts a year if you're lucky but eventually, the deck will end up checking (as you already know). If you keep it "sealed" then it won't rot. But you don't have to spend a fortune on sealer. Any brand out there will work. The best coating is oil-based porch paint but not many people paint their decks. So if you want to just preserve it go to Ollie's and pick up whatever brand of sealer they have for $7 bucks a gallon.


Do you have any suggestion about type of coating? A brand?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Roberthan said:


> Do you have any suggestion about type of coating? A brand?


I wish I could remember the last brand that I bought at Ollie's. I got it for $6.50 a gallon and bought 7 gallons. It really doesn't matter the brand but the finish does matter. The stuff they call redwood is just plain nasty, After a few years, it fades and looks old. I always try and get a neutral or natural color or a clear or cedar, Never a solid because that looks like paint.


----------

